# Charlie playing scrabble and drawing XD



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha Charlie your such a clever little girl


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Love the pictures. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So did Charlie win at scrabble? lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> So did Charlie win at scrabble? lol


He sure did :rofl:


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL That Is Hilarious!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pic's  Smart little Charlie


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the pic's, very adorable!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww, she spelt her own name!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's how Charlie won! How can you beat a tiel that can spell her own name?


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> That's how Charlie won! How can you beat a tiel that can spell her own name?


I don't know ... I really just don't now


----------



## IheartmyPizza (Feb 5, 2011)

That is too cute!!!


----------

